
ScrewTube Targets Racier Online Video - pg
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/19/screwtube-targets-racier-online-video/?
======
Sam_Odio
I'm curious how this will be different from pornotube...

It's surprising that this got written up in TechCrunch, when there's no real
site there yet. There must be some pretty big names behind the project.

I've personally seen techcrunch decline to write about sites with much more
substance... you know, like an actual beta - and _gasp_ \- actual users.

~~~
danielha
Maybe it's the image they suggest in the description: "Paris Hilton meets
Larry Flynt." I'm not sure what that culminates to, but good things don't come
to mind

